# When Did "Cafetiere" Become "French Press"?



## antinwales (Jan 16, 2021)

When Cafetieres came to Northern England in the late 80s (someone having seen them used as a prop in Eastenders to signify metropolitan sophistication) it was the beginning of many people's Proper Coffee journey.
Then other ways elbowed them aside, but I only recently realised that the French Press is the same thing as the cafetiere (although I believe it was invented in Italy).

Watching Hoffman's FP video has sent me to the back of the cupboard to retrieve mine, and I believe the result beats my unloved V60 (although the V60 cone is very handy for infusing cocktails).

My only question is: why does no one call them Cafetieres any more? Who started the change to French Press, and why?
Surely not embarrassment at using the same device as my mum had in Newtown-le-Willows in 1986?


----------



## Emily (Dec 27, 2020)

I have wondered this - started out calling it cafetière then switched to French Press. It reminds me of the serviette vs napkin thing with serviette being considered "common" and napkin "middle class". I am going to rebel against this and start calling it cafetière again. Not that I want to give the impression that I use napkins or serviettes ever.


----------



## Robert7 (May 11, 2021)

I can't help thinking it might be more of an American way to call it a French press. I too have noticed it commonplace these days.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Possibly due to copies from the likes of Bodum et al? That said, vacuum cleaners are still referred to as hoovers even those not made by Hoover?



antinwales said:


> Surely not embarrassment at using the same device as my mum had in Newtown-le-Willows in 1986?


 Home to Rick Astley too.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Robert7 said:


> I can't help thinking it might be more of an American way to call it a French press. I too have noticed it commonplace these days.


 This..

I think Australians call them 'plunger pots'.

Names just change with the times, people call manual drip 'pour over', but the pour over coffee brewer was an automatic drip brewer invented by Bunn n the 60's.

Why does Palmer use the whirly blade grinder & not the box, burr grinder on the shelf behind him?


----------



## antinwales (Jan 16, 2021)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Home to Rick Astley too.


 Actually, Rick built our garden shed. (His dad owned the garden centre, we bought a shed, his lads came to build it. Still standing too.)

I agree FP vs C is use of the American version, maybe they're more popular there? I use F when BBQ smoking as it's come from the US.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Sorry, I have no Rick Astley connection but the European Coffee Trip posted an article about the history of the French Press a few years ago, which doesn't entirely answer the question but worth a read.


----------

